# Berio's ending to Turandot.



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could direct me to a recording that has Luciano Berio's ending.

I also know that American composer Janet Maguire, also did one and I wonder this has ever been done also.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

On DVD, the Zeffirelli-Gergiev version.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks. I'll be sure to check that out.


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Also in *Puccini Discoveries*, now out of print, but available through Amazon, among other places.


----------

